# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my 66 gallon / 250L



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Here is a couple photos of my tank. Since the contest is delayed I guess I have
3 more months to make changes! I would appreciate any input that you have,
you can dish it out as hard as you want, all comment and suggestions are welcome.
Thank you for your input.









setup: Nov. 1 2002 (3months)
tank: 66gallon / 250L (48"x16"x18")
lights: NO flourescent 200 watts
substrate: 1-3mm normal gravel
CO2: 5lb tank with DIY reactor



















I'm thinking about removing the Ozelot on the right side. 
I'm also not sure if the big patch (10" X 16") of MM should be a part of this, might replace it with dwarf sag like the left side.

Thanks


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Here is a couple photos of my tank. Since the contest is delayed I guess I have
3 more months to make changes! I would appreciate any input that you have,
you can dish it out as hard as you want, all comment and suggestions are welcome.
Thank you for your input.









setup: Nov. 1 2002 (3months)
tank: 66gallon / 250L (48"x16"x18")
lights: NO flourescent 200 watts
substrate: 1-3mm normal gravel
CO2: 5lb tank with DIY reactor



















I'm thinking about removing the Ozelot on the right side. 
I'm also not sure if the big patch (10" X 16") of MM should be a part of this, might replace it with dwarf sag like the left side.

Thanks


----------



## Ali Khan (Feb 6, 2003)

The tank looks nice. I think the Nomaphila species on the left spoil the nice mound shape you are going for. The ozelot on the right looks good as it gives a continuation look of the hill but the ozelot on the left front is intrusive and covers the bacopa.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Ekim, that's the nicest tank, I've seen here in a long time. Way to go.

I'm not even sure anything really needs to be changed if you can maintain the shape. The only thing that may give it some more character is some wood branching its way out of the "mound", but that is a trivial suggestion.

Also, while interesting, I'm not sure the orange of the M. mattogrossense (sp?) does anything positive here. It's a great plant, but it doesn't mix well with strong reds like your Alteranthera and Rotala. Anyone of the surrounding stems could easily take its place, too.

Very, VERY, nice.

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Ali, Thanks for the comments, it's good to hear a different opinion. I never though of it as a continuation of the hill! I sort of like the ozelot in the front, I think it makes you try to look around it! I agree about the Nomaphila thanks.

Wheeler, Thanks a lot. 
I can't seem to come across any nice branchy drifwood. I know what you are saying though, there is 2 pieces of mopani in there but they are like logs! The orange plant is Myriophyllum aquaticum.
Thanks


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

how about replacing the ozelot with a really dark redish brown variety of crypt? they tend to stay fairly small


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Ekim, amazing!!! But since youÂ´ve been looking for opinions: the right side of your tank is absolutely astonishing. But the slope on the left side is a little bit steep. Also the contrast there is not as good as on the left. IÂ´Â´d use the hygrophila to the left to form a larger bush with stems of different heights to get a smoother slope.

One more thing: you could work a little on your picture quality (you can see the pixels a bit). Although we do not judge that, it can give us a better view of the health of your plants, which seems to be perfect. What equipment are you using?

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Edge, Thanks... I was thinking about that not to long ago but,
with all the crazy dwarf Sag. around it might get over powered!

B&W, Thanks... agreed the slope is steep, nice idea
about using the hygro. Do you really think the big patch of MM fits into this? 
Would it be better off replaced with sag.?

About the camera..... I bought it 3 years ago for $500, Its a Kodak DC215, 1.0 mp. 
I'm pissed because now the 3.0 mp are $500








Thats the best I could get the pics. I did resize by 50% though, but if I didn't they are pretty big!
Can you come over and take some pics for me?









Thanks again

[This message was edited by ekim on Fri February 07 2003 at 07:11 AM.]


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

There are sevral *really* excellent 4+ MP cameras for $500 USD, now. You can even get compact point&shoot 5MP cameras for $500 USD, and fully featured 5MP are not far behind.

$500 gets you a really nice camera these days.

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Wheeler:
> There are sevral *really* excellent 4+ MP cameras for $500 USD, now. You can even get compact point&shoot 5MP cameras for $500 USD, and fully featured 5MP are not far behind.
> ...


Rub it in some more why don't ya!







"joke"
I know you can really good ones these days,
but I can't justify another camera right now.


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

lovely tank ekim...

so the contest is delayed?

thank god!








I still have some time to improve my tank...


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks Antonio.

I though I would post some previous pics, just for the he.. of it!

after 1 month









after 2 months


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Ekim, what program do you use to resize your pics?

I donÂ´t think MM could do the job.

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I use Microsoft photo editor!
What is MM?


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> B&W, Thanks... agreed the slope is steep, nice idea
> about using the hygro. Do you really think the big patch of MM fits into this?
> Would it be better off replaced with sag.?


I thought you were talking about Micranthemum Micranthemoides?

Would you just send me an original of your pic and IÂ´ll do what I can. Email in a private forum!

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Sorry, I got mixed up!

I was thinking about replacing the Micranthemum Micranthemoides that are on the right side of the tank with dwarf sag. I was wonder what you thought?


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Oh, I wouldnÂ´t replace it. It looks somehow quite natural, actually I thought it was high growing glosso







.

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

2 discus would look nice in there.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Birgit & Wolfgang:
> I thought it was high growing glosso
> ...


LOL, I guess my camera / picture quality really does suck!


----------

